# Food Safety News - 07/23/2022 Consumer Reports warns that tara flour isn’t safe and should be avoided



## daveomak.fs (Jul 23, 2022)

Consumer Reports warns that tara flour isn’t safe and should be avoided​By News Desk on Jul 23, 2022 12:06 am
Daily Harvest CEO Rachel Drori admits that her company has identified tara flour as the cause of more than 470 reported illnesses. Tara flour comes from the seeds of tara trees which are native to Peru. Tara flour is one of more than a dozen ingredients listed in Daily Harvest’s recalled French Lentil + Leek... Continue Reading

CDC identifies turtles purchased online as source of Salmonella outbreak​By Jonan Pilet on Jul 23, 2022 12:03 am
Small turtles purchased online have been linked by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to a Salmonella outbreak that has sicked 15 people and hospitalized at least five since January of this year. Many people in this outbreak reported purchasing turtles with shells less than 4 inches long from online stores before getting sick.... Continue Reading

Incidents remain stable for international food safety network​By News Desk on Jul 23, 2022 12:01 am
The number of food safety incidents involving an international network has stayed almost the same in the second quarter of 2022. The International Food Safety Authorities Network (INFOSAN) was part of 46 alerts from April through June this year compared to 47 in the first quarter of 2022. A total of 22 incidents involved a... Continue Reading

Trader Joe’s recalls snickerdoodles because of plastic in product​By News Desk on Jul 22, 2022 01:30 pm
Trader Joe’s is recalling Trader Joe’s Soft-Baked Snickerdoodles cookies because of hard plastic pieces in the product. Recalled product: Trader Joe’s Soft-Baked Snickerdoodles SKU# 94075 Best By Date 02/03/2023 As of the posting of this recall, no injuries have been reported to date, and all potentially affected product has been removed from sale. Consumers who... Continue Reading

JUST Eggs recalled over Listeria concerns​By News Desk on Jul 22, 2022 01:28 pm
Eat Just Inc., located in Alameda, CA, is recalling JUST Egg Chopped Spring Greens products from retail stores in five states because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The recalled lots tested negative for Listeria monocytogenes before leaving the manufacturing facility. However, another lot that shares ingredients with the recalled lots has tested positive. The lot... Continue Reading


----------

